# When I saw this i thought wow



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Someone shared tis with me and i thought you all might like


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That was cool.

I think he should consider getting a coolant system for the fretboard and strings, they are getting a HARD workout.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

